# When is the Harvey buck contest?



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wondering the date and times? Any other good ones going on, I've heard the one in St Johns is good also "any dates on that one?"

Will begoing to Brandons and that's on the 7th of dec, its always a good time. :beer:


----------



## graywolf (Aug 30, 2005)

It is January 20, 2007 at 5:00 PM


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Do they go by net or gross score and is there an archery, muzzleloader, youth division also?

Thanks


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

They do have archery and youth divisions. Not sure exactly what score they use. Awesome contest with many racks. People can bring in a rack for a chance at a prize. They have peoples choice and alot of prizes. Contest goes till late. Long drive for me but planning on going again.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I plan on going... :wink:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

Gross or net?? anyone know?

Is it a big buck contest or the most symetrical buck contest?


----------



## graywolf (Aug 30, 2005)

gun drawings begin at Jan. 19, 2007 6pm for the 150 guns

Cat 1 whitetail current year with 5 classes by weight 
Cat 2 Mule deer current year
Cat 3 Historic all previous years
Peoples choice
Cat 4 youth
rifle class
bow class
Cat 5 adult bow
Cat 6 Mussle loader

gross score

everyone who bings in a set of horns current or previous years will be in a $200.00 drawing


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

150 guns?????Holy $hit!

Where can a person get a ticket for the gun raffle?

Also you mention weight, are you talking deer body or antler weight?

So everything is Gross score, sounds like a great show.

Thanks!


----------



## graywolf (Aug 30, 2005)

antler gross score
3750 tickets, you would have to call Harvey Eagles Club to see if any left
also free chili and garlic toast and many door prizes and raffle items to be given away


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

So how did things go at the contest, can anyone post the results, I had to work and couldn't make it.

Thanks


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

YES YES YES someone post the winners!

there are a bunch of us here in Iraq that bought tickets. We need to know what we won


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here you go guys, stay safe over there! You have all my respect, hope you got yourself a gun!

http://www.harveynd.com/tourism.htm


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My buddy won a 338 there yesterday, the lucky SOB...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris you would win an 870. Guess I should have given Ronnie that 10 bucks for a ticket. Congrats to you and Koush


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

They give away 250 guns every year?? How many people usually attend this event?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

A better question is how many tickets do they sell and where does one buy one?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Spring, there were i believe a little over 3200 tickets sold...Not exactly sure who distributes them though


----------

